# The Lewis Jewel



## Hancock (Nov 17, 2018)

Does your jurisdiction authorize the Lewis Jewel?


----------



## Winter (Nov 17, 2018)

My home jurisdiction doesn't but I think they are a great idea.  Though even if my GL doesn't codify its wear, I seriously doubt anyone would have any heartache if the son of a Brother wore one.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2018)

They neither authorise nor ban them - and you seen them about..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hancock said:


> Does your jurisdiction authorize the Lewis Jewel?





Winter said:


> Though even if my GL doesn't codify its wear, I seriously doubt anyone would have any heartache if the son of a Brother wore one.





Bloke said:


> They neither authorise nor ban them - and you seen them about..


I have never seen one before. In our constitution / by laws it is not even mentioned so I don't think that anyone would have anything to say if the son of a Mason would wear one. We probably wouldn't recognize it for what it was anyway, lol.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 18, 2018)

We have a "Blue Slipper" pin for female relatives but I've never before heard of a "Lewis pin". Could you share a photo so we can see what one looks like, please?


----------



## Winter (Nov 18, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> We have a "Blue Slipper" pin for female relatives but I've never before heard of a "Lewis pin". Could you share a photo so we can see what one looks like, please?



https://www.masonicsupplyshop.com/lewis-jewel/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 18, 2018)

Great....Thanks Brother Winter.


----------



## Hancock (Nov 18, 2018)

Just to clarify, the Lewis Jewel indicates that a father, who is a mason, has rasied a son in such a way that he is suitable to also join the fraternity, and has done so. Both the father and son wear the jewel. It has two tabs, with the fathers name on one, the sons on the other. If the grandfather was also a mason in good standing, it would have three tabs, a great grandfather- four tabs, and so on.


----------



## Hancock (Nov 18, 2018)

*Grand Lodge of England*
"The word Lewis denotes strength, and is here depicted by certain pieces of metal dovetailed into a stone, which forms a cramp, and enables the operative Mason to raise great weights to certain heights with little encumbrance, and to fix them in their proper bases. Lewis, likewise denotes the son of a Mason; his duty is to bear the heat and burden of the day, from which his parents, by reason of their age, ought to be exempt; to help them in time of need, and thereby render the close of their days happy and comfortable; his privilege for so doing is to be made a Mason before any other person however dignified." from the Junior Warden’s Lecture used in the Grand Lodge of England dating from 1801

http://www.thefleece.org/lewis.html


----------



## Matt L (Nov 18, 2018)

My son wears a Lewis Jewel.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 18, 2018)

Hancock said:


> *Grand Lodge of England*
> "The word Lewis denotes strength, and is here depicted by certain pieces of metal dovetailed into a stone, which forms a cramp, and enables the operative Mason to raise great weights to certain heights with little encumbrance, and to fix them in their proper bases. Lewis, likewise denotes the son of a Mason; his duty is to bear the heat and burden of the day, from which his parents, by reason of their age, ought to be exempt; to help them in time of need, and thereby render the close of their days happy and comfortable; his privilege for so doing is to be made a Mason before any other person however dignified." from the Junior Warden’s Lecture used in the Grand Lodge of England dating from 1801
> 
> http://www.thefleece.org/lewis.html



Wich of the GLs of England?


Not worn in my juristiction. Dont see a need for it either...


----------



## Hancock (Nov 19, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Wich of the GLs of England?



UGLE


----------



## Elexir (Nov 19, 2018)

Hancock said:


> UGLE



UGLE did not exist before 1813, so it couldnt have been them.


----------



## Winter (Nov 19, 2018)

Elexir said:


> UGLE did not exist before 1813, so it couldnt have been them.



The *United *Grand Loge of England was founded in 1813.  Prior, there were two Grand Lodges in England. So that lecture is obviously from one of those. Not sure which.


----------



## Winter (Nov 19, 2018)

I found an article by Bro. Dale Townsend that has some history on the Lewis Jewel.

http://theeducator.ca/the-lewis-jewel-and-its-history/

Looks like the quote from the OP above was from a lecture on the Second Degree by Bro William Preston in the 1780's.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 19, 2018)

Winter said:


> The *United *Grand Loge of England was founded in 1813.  Prior, there were two Grand Lodges in England. So that lecture is obviously from one of those. Not sure which.



And that was why I asked.


----------



## Winter (Nov 19, 2018)

Elexir said:


> And that was why I asked.


Yeah, I was agreeing with you. I meant to quote him as well.  I'm sure the OP just misspoke. I'm just not sure which of the two GLofE it would have been at the time. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrredsand9 (Nov 19, 2018)

Question: both I and my father were raised on the same day. We belong to the Grand Lodge of PA. Would there be any issue with getting one for each of us since both father and son are master masons? Think it would be a neat Christmas gift for both of us to have.

Thanks, 
Red


----------



## Winter (Nov 19, 2018)

Mrredsand9 said:


> Question: both I and my father were raised on the same day. We belong to the Grand Lodge of PA. Would there be any issue with getting one for each of us since both father and son are master masons? Think it would be a neat Christmas gift for both of us to have.
> 
> Thanks,
> Red


Interesting question. The way I have also seen it worded and used is that the father must be a Master Mason in good standing at the time his son is initiated. It represents the father "raising" the son, which is his strength, in the way of the Craft.  If you both came to the Order at the same time, not sure if that applies. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrredsand9 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for weighing in Winter.


----------



## Winter (Nov 19, 2018)

Mrredsand9 said:


> Thanks for weighing in Winter.


Glad to help. Don't take my musings as authoritative, though. Your jurisdiction may see it differently. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hancock (Nov 19, 2018)

"The Lewis Jewel has been in use in England and other Jurisdictions under the United Grand Lodge of England for many decades to honor a new Mason’s father.  The jewel has also been adopted in the Jurisdictions of Vermont, Texas, Massachusetts, Virginia, Connecticut and others in the United States and is offered in some Provinces of Canada. The Grand Lodge of Manitoba has authorized the wearing of a Lewis Jewel."



http://theeducator.ca/the-lewis-jewel-and-its-history/

The term "Lewis" was used at least as far back as Anderson's Constitutions of 1738.


----------



## Winter (Nov 19, 2018)

Hancock said:


> "The Lewis Jewel has been in use in England and other Jurisdictions under the United Grand Lodge of England for many decades to honor a new Mason’s father.  The jewel has also been adopted in the Jurisdictions of Vermont, Texas, Massachusetts, Virginia, Connecticut and others in the United States and is offered in some Provinces of Canada. The Grand Lodge of Manitoba has authorized the wearing of a Lewis Jewel."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you scroll up, I think that is the same link I posted. The question was which grand lodge in England it was used under [both maybe?] since the United Grand Lodge didn't come about until 1813. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 20, 2018)

Interesting. Had never heard of it before this thread. I have no objection to it's use and doubt many, if any, people would recognize it. OTOH, I think some Masons over use pins and jewelry. I saw one Brother who had hundreds of pins and jewels on his suit coat. It looked very clownish. FWIW, I wear two pins on my lapels. One is an American flag the other is a Shrine emblem.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 20, 2018)

I agree that lapel pins are overdone but a breast jewel is a different animal. You earn them.


----------



## Winter (Nov 20, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> It looked very clownish.



Says the brother wearing the most gaudy hat in Masonry from the body known for its clowns! LoL

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 20, 2018)

Winter said:


> ...the most gaudy hat in Masonry...



Have you seen a Tall Cedar hat?


----------



## Winter (Nov 20, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> Have you seen a Tall Cedar hat?


I had not until you mentioned it so I googled it. It is right up there! I guess the KT hats used in the US aren't far behind either.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martlet (Nov 20, 2018)

Winter said:


> I had not until you mentioned it so I googled it. It is right up there! I guess the KT hats used in the US aren't far behind either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



In all fairness, you have a pom pom on your head.


----------



## Winter (Nov 20, 2018)

Martlet said:


> In all fairness, you have a pom pom on your head.



I'll have you know that a balmoral is right and proper covering for one's head!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 21, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> think some Masons over use pins and jewelry. I saw one Brother who had hundreds of pins and jewels on his suit coat. It looked very clownish.


I have seen the same and agree with your assessment.


Rifleman1776 said:


> I wear two pins on my lapels. One is an American flag the other is a Shrine emblem.


I wear one emblem per jacket. As I belong to the lodge and different appendant bodies each is different.


Winter said:


> I guess the KT hats used in the US aren't far behind either.


Hey! Hey! Hey!.........Lol.


----------

